# freelancing vs. counter....



## ish2do (Oct 15, 2007)

what's the difference between freelancing, and working at a counter? pros and cons?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 15, 2007)

Working at a counter you are staff. Freelancing, you get to go to different places to freelance. Each person will have their opinion on the pros and cons. 

I was staff and now I freelance.


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 12, 2007)

I work at the counter for Clinique and I used to freelance... Personally I like freelancing better just because you get to meet a lot of different people. I think it's better to meet people and get experience doing makeup on different people than being part of the staff, even if you don't get paid as much. That's just my view though...


----------



## clamster (Nov 25, 2007)

Do you get free makeup when you freelance?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 26, 2007)

LOL

It all depends if the counter manager wants to give you free make up. But that shouldn't be a reason to freelance though.


----------

